# Model Kits To Make Without The Glue



## Smokin Joe (5 Mar 2020)

Plenty to keep you amused here -

https://monzoapp.com/


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Mar 2020)

You have to pay for these ?


----------



## derrick (5 Mar 2020)

OK for free, but would you pay for one?


----------



## tom73 (5 Mar 2020)

Or just build stuff with lego much more fun


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2020)

The best bit about model kits is the glue


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

How do I play with it afterwards?


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The best bit about model kits is the glue


Chewing it off the end of your fingers 😁


----------

